# modo di essere



## mirko86

Come si traduce in inglese:  *modo di essere*  ?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Threads without background and context will be closed! -  Ogni thread senza un adeguato contesto verrà chiuso!

Spiega il contesto per favore.


----------



## mirko86

La frase è:
<sito>.eu è il primo portale europeo non solo dedicato alla discussione dei propri interessi o al lavoro, ma anche al tuo *modo di essere*.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Forse "way of being".


----------



## sblinda

Paulfromitaly said:


> Forse "way of being".


 

Sono d'accordo sulla risposta, ma mi stavo chiedendo se ci sono altri modi di dire " modo di essere", perchè indipendentemente dal contesto credevo che " way of being " fosse l'unico.


----------



## housecameron

sblinda said:


> Sono d'accordo sulla risposta, ma mi stavo chiedendo se ci sono altri modi di dire " modo di essere", perchè indipendentemente dal contesto credevo che " way of being " fosse l'unico.


 
Forse_ Stile_ _di vita = Style of life_ potrebbere rendere l'idea (stile non è solo legato alla moda)


----------



## LGGirl

housecameron said:


> Forse_ Stile_ _di vita = Style of life_ potrebbere rendere l'idea (stile non è solo legato alla moda)


 

Yes, I agree - "Lifestyle".


----------



## mirko86

Grazie a tutti dei consigli. 
L'ultimo poi ( Lifestyle ) è perfetto.

Credo che WordReference.com sia una svolta nel campo dell'apprendimento delle lingue


----------



## Gaber

Ciao,

ho cercato una traduzione ma non sono sicuro. E' per una cover letter, per cui anche suggerimenti sulla forma sono graditi. 

Contesto: "l'equilibrio tra questi poli [creatività e regole] è così intime da rappresentare una dinamica con cui ho a che fare tutti i giorni, che riflette profondamente il mio modo d'essere".

My attempt: "this balance is something I deal with in my daily life, for it expresses my very intimate way of being"


----------



## rrose17

It could be personal but "way of being" to me in this context sounds a little pretentious. Perhaps
_This very personal balance, between the creative and the regimented, is a dynamic that I strive for everyday, as it is a profound expression of my way of life._


----------



## Lorena1970

Hi rrose, I think that with "modo di essere" he means "carattere"= "nature". So maybe my suggestion (in red inside the quote) works?


rrose17 said:


> _This very personal balance, between the creative and the regimented, is a dynamic that I strive for everyday, as it is a profound expression of my way of life. _or _of my own nature_...?


----------



## rrose17

Ciao Lorena. It sounds good to me... of my own nature.


----------



## Peppe77

I wonder if, in certain cases, we can simply say "one's way". 

For example: 

Rinunciare al proprio modo di essere -> "To give one's way up" living out "of being"


----------



## london calling

Peppe77 said:


> Rinunciare al proprio modo di essere


Here I'd say "way of being", even if to my Canadian cousin it sounds pretentious.


----------



## ElisaAAA

Hi there!

What about "attitude" as "modo di essere"?  I just thought at the famous sentence "Elegance is an attitude".

Thanks for your comments


----------



## sorry66

So in Italian you would say 'Eleganza è un modo di essere'?

It seems that 'modo di essere' bounces between meaning 'way of life' and 'way of being' and 'attitude' would be included in that somewhere.


----------



## Lorena1970

ElisaAAA said:


> Hi there!
> 
> What about "attitude" as "modo di essere"?



"attitude" è comportamento. Direi che l'eleganza non è un comportamento, anche se in alcuni casi un comportamento può essere definito elegante.
Ma l'eleganza intesa come apparenza, abbigliamento e gesti non direi.

Ma ci puoi dare più contesto? La tua frase da sola non vuol dire niente.......


----------



## theartichoke

Hello all,

I'm re-opening this thread to ask about "modo di essere" in a context where "way of being" or "way of life" doesn't seem right. Alfredo is thinking about one of his fellow servants at Villa Raimondi, a girl his own age, with whom he is good friends: "Maria gli era sempre stata simpatica; gli piaceva il suo modo di essere e, ancora più, gli piaceva il suo modo di fare allegro e scanzonato."

I _could _translate "modo di essere" with "way of being" here, except for the fact that the next phrase seems to define what her way of being _is_, and states that he liked this--which I've translated as "her easy-going cheerfulness"--even more than he liked her "modo di essere." Or I could solve it by turning "ancora più" into something like "especially": "he liked her whole way of being, and especially how cheerful and easy going she was." But I don't know how faithful this is to the original. Does anyone have a good idea for dealing with "modo di essere" in this sentence?


----------



## esky

Hi all, 
I must admit, I am a bit surprised... and a tad amused... to find that this thread is missing what may be the most obvious suggestion — but that's just the way I am.


----------



## symposium

Ad for the servant girl at Villa Raimondi, I think "modo di essere" could be translated with "her character" and "modo di fare" with "her attitude".


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi theart 
To be honest, 'il suo modo di essere' sounds fine in Italian but any attempt at translating it into English sounds odd (at least to me ). I'd leave it out and try something like *'...he really liked her, especially her easy-going cheerfulness...'. *


----------



## theartichoke

Holymaloney said:


> Hi theart
> To be honest, 'il suo modo di essere' sounds fine in Italian but any attempt at translating it into English sounds odd (at least to me ). I'd leave it out and try something like *'...he really liked her, especially her easy-going cheerfulness...'. *



I'm starting to agree that looser is better on this one. "Way of being" wouldn't be _too_ bad in my context, since the tone is a little formal and old-fashioned, as befits a novel set in the late 19th century, but there's also something faintly new-agey about "way of being" that doesn't sit quite right. Symposium's and esky's suggestions convey the meaning perfectly well, but in this context, "he liked the way she was" sounds too vague, and to talk about her "character" and her "attitude" sounds more like an employer evaluating an employee than a teenager thinking about his friend. I thought of "her personality," but that sounds too modern and too trite.

I was hoping to come up with a translation of "modo di essere" that allowed me to keep "ancora più" as "even more" rather than falling back on "especially," but maybe I'm being too literal about "ancora più." I might have to end up with "he liked everything about her, especially her easy-going cheerfulness."


----------



## anglomania1

esky said:


> Hi all,
> I must admit, I am a bit surprised... and a tad amused... to find that this thread is missing what may be the most obvious suggestion — but that's just the way I am.


Hi there, 
that could work only in some situations. For example, I'm not sure it would work if it's not referring to you but to people in general.
My sentence talks about how a wine brand represents Italy:
_X (wine producer name) appartiene_ _a quel ristretto gruppo di brand capaci di comunicare anche il Made in Italy - artigianalità,_* modo di essere *_e di vivere -, che ha reso l’Italia celebre in tutto il mondo._

And here they even distinguish between modo di essere and modo di vivere, so the suggestion of using way of life/lifestyle wouldn't work either. 
Here I'm inclined just to use "way of being"
Any comments?
anglo


----------



## rrose17

I suppose it’s always difficult to navigate the line between Italian elegance and precision and English pretentiousness. What about the word “essence” here somewhere? …_the craftsmanship, the way of life, the essence of what made-in-Italy means throughout the world._


----------



## anglomania1

rrose17 said:


> I suppose it’s always difficult to navigate the line between Italian elegance and precision and English pretentiousness. What about the word “essence” here somewhere? …_the craftsmanship, the way of life, the essence of what made-in-Italy means throughout the world._


That's nice and renders the idea very well! Thanks!
So do you think "way of being would be wrong? I know you and LC mentioned this above!
I do like "essence" though so I think I might plump for that, 
anglo


----------



## rrose17

Thanks! I don’t know, “way of being” to describe a group of people, to me, has hints of alt-right, white supremacy about it. Yeah, yeah, it’s been a tough year for everyone.


----------



## anglomania1

rrose17 said:


> Thanks! I don’t know, “way of being” to describe a group of people, to me, has hints of alt-right, white supremacy about it. Yeah, yeah, it’s been a tough year for everyone.


Interesting, I have to say that "way of being" wouldn't be particularly clear to me what they meant, I can see why on another post they suggested life style - "way of being" just sounds translated from Italian to me! Maybe I've been here too long and just can't distinguish any more!


----------



## ohbice

Copio brutalmente da rrose per proporre una leggera variante: "... - _the craftsmanship, the way of life, the tradition - what made-in-Italy means throughout the world._


----------



## anglomania1

ohbice said:


> Copio brutalmente da rrose per proporre una leggera variante: "... - _the craftsmanship, the way of life, the tradition - what made-in-Italy means throughout the world._


That's nice too!
Thanks


----------



## Pietruzzo

rrose17 said:


> the craftsmanship, the way of life, the essence of what made-in-Italy means throughout the world.


I agree that your sentence is better than the original one but that's because you have rewritten it, more than translated it.
By the way, I'm a bit confused about "made-in-Italy". In a recent thread it was pointed out that such phrase is not used as a noun.


anglomania1 said:


> the set phrase "made in Italy" as the Italians use it has a specific meaning that it doesn't have in English.
> And we certainly don't use it as a noun.


----------



## rrose17

Pietruzzo said:


> I agree that your sentence is better than the original one but that's because you have rewritten it, more than translated it.
> By the way, I'm a bit confused about "made-in-Italy". In a recent thread it was pointed out that such phrase is not used as a noun.


This is what I was getting at when I mentioned walking that fine line, especially in promotional blurbs like this one, between being true to the elegance and precision in the Italian without making the English reader's eyes roll.   No one language has the monopoly on pretentiousness, by any means, it's just different.
Sometime the way _made-in-Italy_ is used in Italian is jarring to the English reader, but not always. I also saw that thread. I believe the way I used it works.


----------



## anglomania1

Pietruzzo said:


> I agree that your sentence is better than the original one but that's because you have rewritten it, more than translated it.
> By the way, I'm a bit confused about "made-in-Italy". In a recent thread it was pointed out that such phrase is not used as a noun.


The problem is, that in Italian it IS used as a noun! At least in the translations I'm given, I often see "il made in Italy". So I think they mean those artisan Italian products which are high quality.
For this reason, I'd never actually use "made in Italy" in English (unless of course I'm simply saying this product is made in ITaly, but that is hardly ever the case).


----------



## tsoapm

Pietruzzo said:


> I'm a bit confused about "made-in-Italy"





rrose17 said:


> I believe the way I used it works.


To me it seems that the hyphens turn it into a noun (phrase?) meaning _the concept of/phrase ‘made in Italy’_. So, yes, it works, though ‘made in Italy’ is not itself a noun.


----------



## london calling

anglomania1 said:


> The problem is, that in Italian it IS used as a noun! At least in the translations I'm given, I often see "il made in Italy".


Which is exactly what I said above. 😊


----------

